# getting new traps to rust



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all I've got a hand full of new foot hold traps I need to prep and would like to know if there is a way to get them in rust alittle faster than just putting them outside it is cold here and i dont think they will rust outside very fast this time of year just want I little rust on them so the die will take better thank you for any help


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've boiled em dawn dish soap to remove any oils and then I've soaked in salt water for a day or so and then let em hang outside for a couple of days. Good luck with your trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

perfect Ruger.........don't leave them in the salt water too long or they will pit and that affects the smooth operation, a couple of days is about right


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As Ruger said--- get'em cleaned up. Salt water is one way to go. I usually use white vinegar--- either way will give ya a coat of rust.

If ya use vinegar, mix it 1/3 vinegar to 2/3's water. Since vinegar reacts best with steel out in the air--- I use a spray bottle to apply the mix. I hang to traps and give'em a good coating. 3-4 hours later spray'em again. In 12-24 hours they should have a nice red/orange coating of oxidation on them. Rinse them with clean water, then dye and wax.

For all you cage trappers out there------------> Using a spray bottle with 50/50 mix of baking soda will clean most unwanted scents from your cages. Spray'em down--- let'em dry--- and hose'em off with clean water.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you guys for your replies I've always had used traps or all summer to prep but I quit trapping 20 years ago and got rid of my traps I've always called coyotes but I've got a friend with a problem with some and I can't call there so I'll trap them I hope I was going to do the salt water but didn't know if it would hurt the springs lol thanks for the help


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Agree, vinegar.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I got my traps preped I used the white vinegar did it in a spray bottle on and off for a day and a half then rinsed them and dyed and waxed them they took on a jet black dye thank you for all the info guys now to get them set and put some fur in them


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck, be sure and take pictures.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Washed my new traps with Dawn, then I tossed my traps in a bucket with vinegar and water. I waited a day, then I put them in the oven as it was warming up. The heat from the oven, and steam created from the wet traps really makes them get a coat of rust on them quickly. Pull them from the oven and let them cool. You can dye them now.


----------

